# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Alqueva fotografías aéreas

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir las fotos del blog portugués A terceira dimençao. Portugal fotografía aérea en el post de hoy mismo; primero la dirección: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.com.es/

Y, a continuación, las fotos:



















Un cordial saludo a todos y el agradecimiento al blog del "pais irmao".

----------

HUESITO (17-jul-2016),Jonasino (17-jul-2016),perdiguera (17-jul-2016),sergi1907 (17-jul-2016),willi (17-jul-2016)

----------

